# Shabbas roasted pepper salad



## cooker613 (May 17, 2019)

Roasted pepper salad for shabbas lunch (see Shabbas chicken for more of the meal) 

Peppers right in the coals. Who needs a grill grate? 







Getting roasted and charred 






Going into bag to steam






Steaming






After ~15 minutes steaming, skins just slipped right off






Sliced into strips 






Mixed with garlic, balsamic vinegar and a good olive oil. Will marinate overnight for lunch tomorrow


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2019)

Thanks....  I like it...


----------

